# adjust tension on stove knobs?



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

I just bought a new stove and the knobs turn very freely. A little too freely. If you breathe on them, they turn on. We could always take the knobs off when we're not using them but that can get to be a pain, plus it looks bad. My wife and i have cats and i'm concerned about them jumping up on the stove and accidentally hitting the knobs. Is there a way to increase the tension on the knobs making them harder to turn?

On a related note, do they make a natural gas detector that would alert me on my iphone either with text, email or a separate app in case it happens when nobody is home?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I suspect attempting to modify knobs that were not designed to do so would be nearly impossible. Would a safety cover similar to a child proof door knob cover be of any value in your situation? 

There are gas stoves with lockout features that have both top burner and oven lockout. Is there a possibility yours could be traded back for one with that feature?

Detectors, possibly someone has developed that but you would need to be present to close the gas valve unless it is capable with that technology.


----------



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

We're thinking about the knob covers and we might go that route. Of course it means having to remember to put them back on when we're done. Plus, there's the appearance thing. 

I know with an alert i would have to be home but at least i would know to rush home or call a neighbor and ask them to turn it off. 

The lockout feature is interesting. How does it work? is it timed? Can you send me a link to one? The problem with that is the installers have everything set up for this oven (replacing everything after a house fire) and i don't want to cause more problems or delay things. 

I did find a device that installs between the oven and gas line and shuts off the gas after a certain period of time but that costs as much as the oven itself!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

flobiwan said:


> We're thinking about the knob covers and we might go that route. Of course it means having to remember to put them back on when we're done. Plus, there's the appearance thing.
> 
> I know with an alert i would have to be home but at least i would know to rush home or call a neighbor and ask them to turn it off.
> 
> ...


 The lockout feature on our Whirlpool is enabled by pushing and holding, for 3 seconds, one of the two lockouts seen at the bottom of the attached pic. Night light indicator for the cook top and pad lock for the oven. It is not timed but locked out until you repeat the procedure. Handy safety feature for small children and pregnant girls.

I don't have a link but I suspect you can find that information for your appliance manufacturer on google.


----------



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

OH, thanks. I wonder if our new oven has that. I'll have to look it up. Of course, it still means having to remember to lock it. I'd prefer something more automatic. Getting back to my original ?, I"m wondering if i can put some rubber bands or something behind the knob to create more friction when turning.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

This doesn't sound normal. If the book that came with the stove has a parts diagram I would look at it and see if you are missing something like a rubber grommet where the shaft goes into the stove.


----------



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

It is. I checked every stove at the store and they all turned very loosely.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have cats & yes, they turn knobs as they jump all over, I think it's the back leg kick. I can remove the knobs ( who cares how they look if you're not home) or try to remember to check the stove & remove knobs as I leave.

Someone should invent a button you can push as you lock the front door that locks the stove. That & some kind of smoke exit that opens to let animals out, with negative airflow. They'd make a fortune!


----------



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

Yeah, or a stove that requires voice activation to turn on and then turns off after a certain amount of time. i'm really surprised they make the knobs the way they do. They're designed so you have to push them in to turn them but they're so sensitive the slightest tap will get them to turn.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

From experience, I can recommend not working on the under hood/microwave lights unless that stove is disabled in some way. Disconnecting from the 120V receptacle is an alternate method but no, everything has to look just right and who would want to place an ugly recep that could be seen but reached conveniently? No designer in their right mind would ever do that.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can always put the 120v stove receptacle on a switch loop with the switch above or to either side of the stove. With the power to the receptacle/stove switched off, it doesn't matter what the cats might do to the knobs.

If you are worried about forgetting to turn it off, use a countdown timer switch.


----------



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

Are you talking about an electric stove? Mine is gas.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> You can always put the 120v stove receptacle on a switch loop with the switch above or to either side of the stove. With the power to the receptacle/stove switched off, it doesn't matter what the cats might do to the knobs.
> 
> If you are worried about forgetting to turn it off, use a countdown timer switch.


Thanks for the heads up, but I've found electric work to be a rather shocking experience :biggrin2: so I took advantage of power strips on sale for about $4.99 IIR and operate the kitchen refrigerator, garage fridge and freezer with those convenient devices. I like them so well I've put one on an old band saw to use as the switch and I sure need one more to switch my shop made professional looking bench grinder.

And to quote a 6 year old Great, Great, Great niece telling her Grandmother, " I think my birthday is tomorrow ". I'm still using that quote frequently.:smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

flobiwan said:


> Are you talking about an electric stove? Mine is gas.


Talking about a Gas stove with electric ignition. Our stove will not lite without 120V AC.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Last gas stove I used would not allow gas to flow if it didn't have power to it. Without power, you could not light the burners or oven, even using a match.

If yours is not the same, you could install a 120v solenoid valve on the gas line. Then it would be no power, no gas.


----------



## flobiwan (Mar 11, 2017)

I asked somebody i know - if i turn the knob halfway without turning it all the way to light the pilot, will gas still come out? He said yes. Are you saying that's not true? If so, that makes me feel a lot better. When i get the stove and it gets hooked up, i'll test that.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I can tell you that a GE Profile will allow gas without ignition...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Our Whirlpool WILL NOT light without 120V. Not with a full box of kitchen matches or a propane torch. There is no gas to ignite without 120V AC power.

The manual even goes to the trouble of stating how clean the current of a portable generator should be to avoid damage to the electronics.


----------

